# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  hunt for the red october

## Sir Krist

I might of posted this a while ago but I dont think that it had a problem with something any way here it goes!!! 
anyone know they lyrics for the main theme for The Hunt For The Red October. 
oh any a friend had a discussion oh how to say these names "Vladimir" and Lyudmilla"  he says they are said differnt like Vladimir is pronounced (valeedmeer). 
 all help is welcome  ::   
PS it wont let my upload the mp3 i have ::  
hahaha here islink on the internet to you tube If it dont work search please for "red october" its by red army coir.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px9_NTUl9Uk

----------


## Sir Krist

here they are well, kind of.   *HYMN TO RED OCTOBER*
Words and Music by Basil Poledouris
Russian Translation by Herman Sinitzen 
Holodna hmooro.
> Cold, hard, empty.
Ee mruchno v doosheh
>Light that has left me,
Kak mohg znat' ya shtoh tee oomriosh?
>How could I know that you would die? 
Do svidunia, bereg rodnoy
>Farewell again, our dear land.
Kak nam troodno predstahvit shtoh eto nyeh sohn.
>So hard for us to imagine that it's real, and not a dream.
Rodina, dom radnoy,
>Motherland, native home,
Do svidunia Rodina.
>Farewell, our Motherland. 
I v pokhod, I v pokhod, nas volna morskaya zhdyot nyeh dazhdyotsyah.
>Let's go; the sea is waiting for us.
Nass zahvuot morskaya dah, ee preeboy!
>The vastness of the sea is calling to us, and the tides! 
Salute otsam ee nashim dedum
>Hail to our fathers and forefathers.
Zavetum eekh vsegda vierney.
>We are faithful to the covenant made with the past.
Tepier' nichtoh, nee ostanoivit,
>Now nothing can stop
Pabiedney shag, radnoy straney.
>Our Motherland's victorious march. 
Tiy pliyvee, pliyvee bestrashno,
>Sail on fearlessly,
Gordost' seviernykh marieye.
>Pride of the Northern Seas.
Revoluytziye nadezhdah sgoostok vieri fsekh luydeye.
>Hope of the Revolution, you are the burst of faith of the people. 
the last two stanzas repeat a couple of times, then... 
V'oktyabreh, v'oktyabreh,
> In October, in October,
Raportuem miy nashi pobiediy.
>We report our victories to you, our Revolution.
V'oktyabreh, v'oktyabreh,
Novie meeir dali num nashy dediy.
>And to the heritage left by you for us.  
I thank all the views ::  is this correctly translated and does anyone have the lyrics in cyrillic? 
and please can some one pronounce those two names-Im pretty sure on how to say them but my brother insists on telling me that I'm wrong lol 
lyudmilla is a friend I might plan on meeting in school and I dont want to get her name wrong  ::

----------


## challenger

> here they are well, kind of.   *HYMN TO RED OCTOBER*
> Words and Music by Basil Poledouris
> Russian Translation by Herman Sinitzen 
> Holodna hmooro.
> > Cold, hard, empty.
> Ee mruchno v doosheh
> >Light that has left me,
> Kak mohg znat' ya shtoh tee oomriosh?
> >How could I know that you would die? 
> ...

 The translation is decent. I'll get the Russian up here in a minute.

----------


## challenger

Here's the Russian, as well as my proposals for a better translation for some stuff. 
Холодно, хмуро
И мрачно в душе
Как мог знать я, что ты умрёшь? 
It is cold, gloomy,
And desolate in my soul
How could I know that you would die? 
До свидания, берег родной
Как нам трудно представить, что это не сон
Родина, дом родной
До свидания, родина 
Farewell, native shore
How had it is for us to imagine that this isn't a dream
Motherland, native home
Farewell, motherland 
И в поход, и в поход, нас волна морская ждёт, не дождётся
Нас зовут морская, да и прибой 
And to the march, to the march, the ocean wave is waiting, but it won't wait forever
The maritime and serf call us 
Салют отцам и нашим дедам
Заветом их всегда верны
Теперь ничто не остановит
Победный шаг родной страны  
A salute to our fathers and forefathers
Ever faithful to their covenant
Now nothing will stop
The victorious step of the native country 
Ты плыви, плыви бесстрашно
Гордость северных морей
Революции надежда, сгусток веры всех людей 
Sail, sail fearlessly
The pride of the northern seas
The hope of the revolution, the spark of all people's faith 
В Октябре, в Октябре
Рапортуем мы наши победы
В Октябре, в Октябре
Новый мир дали нам наши деды 
In October, in October
We report our victories
In October, in October
Our forefathers gave us a new world

----------

